# Disney/Orlando Checkin Sept 4 or Sept 5



## samikitty (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking for a 1bdrm+ in the Disney / Orlando area for checkin on Sept 4 or Sept 5 for 1 week . Wyndham Bonnet Creek would be great, but open to anything. Must have kitchen, other then that I am pretty flexible.


----------



## Tank (Aug 14, 2015)

messaged you !
if still need


----------



## cvillegal (Aug 17, 2015)

Are you still looking?


----------



## samikitty (Aug 17, 2015)

closed - found a place. Thanks!


----------

